# [Portage] Impossible de mettre à jour portage (résolu)

## chrigeor

Bonjour,

J'essaie en vain de mettre à jour portage. J'ai tout d'abord effectué un emerge --sync, qui m'a renvoyé le message suivant :

```

…

* IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

```

J'ai donc fait un 'emerge portage', qui m'a donné le résultat suivant :

```

Calculating dependencies / * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php4-ovh/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild'

 *   php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild, line   29:  Called inherit 'php4_4-sapi'

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 *         [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   php4_4-sapi.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 * 

 |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-3.3.5.1.ebuild'

 / * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php5-ovh/php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1.ebuild'

 *   php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1.ebuild, line   26:  Called inherit 'php5_2-sapi'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php5_2-sapi

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php5_2-sapi

 *         [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   php5_2-sapi.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 * 

 - * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/openssh-5.5_p1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/net-misc/openssh/openssh-5.5_p1.ebuild'

 *   openssh-5.5_p1.ebuild, line    5:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'flag-o-matic' 'ccc' 'multilib' 'autotools' 'pam'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass ccc

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass ccc

 *         [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   ccc.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 * 

 \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-arch/xz-utils" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.2 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- app-arch/xz-utils-9999 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/sandbox-2.4" [ebuild])

```

Etant débutant sous Gentoo, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème de la manière la moins risquée pour le serveur, sachant que plusieurs sites tournent sur ce dernier ?

Pour information, 'emerge --info' donne ceci :

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 May 2011 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.80-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.11-r2

sys-libs/glibc:      2.3.6-r3

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by chrigeor on Fri May 20, 2011 7:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La release OVH de Gentoo n'est vraiment pas à jour ; il est préférable d'installer un Gentoo officiel.

----------

## Poussin

Tu vas surement avoir une réaction négative par rapport à la réponse de notre ami XavierMiller, mais je t'assure que beaucoup des utilisateurs de cette release OVH 2 ont fini par choisir cette option et ont par la suite regretté de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt. Leur machin release 2 à l'air vraiment pourri ^^.

----------

## chrigeor

Toutes les informations restent bonnes à prendre. Toujours est-il que je n'ai pas la possibilité de réinstaller entièrement Gentoo, un certain nombre de sites étant actuellement en activité su ce serveur.

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de retrouver un portage tel qu'il était avant ces actions peut être maladroites ?

Merci tout de même pour vos réponses.

----------

## bdouxx

si je ne me trompe pas tu as un fichier a de conf a mettre a jour avant toute action

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
>  * man page to learn how to update config files. 

 

lance un :

dispatch-conf

ou etc-update

cf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

mais sinon ta machine n'est vraiment pas a jour

par exemple une gentoo normale est plutot avec 

gcc en version 4.5

python en 2.7 

baselayout 2.0.2

php en 5.3.6

bref, je suis plutot d"accord avec les commentaires precedant.

----------

## geekounet

La Gentoo Release 2 d'OVH n'est plus vraiment une Gentoo, c'est un gros bidouillage infame, qu'il est impossible de mettre à jour sans tout casser. De là, 3 solutions :

- réinstaller une Gentoo au propre, comme l'ont fait les dizaines de gens qui se sont cassé les dents dessus avant toi (certains jusqu'à rendre leur serveur inutilisable), et comme conseillé par XavierMiller. S'il y a des sites en production sérieuse dessus, t'es censé avoir une 2e machine de fallback, donc pas de problème de ce coté là. Autrement, c'est que ce n'est probablement pas si important que ça et que ça peut bien être coupé qq heures pendant une nuit au pire.  :Wink: 

- demander au support OVH de l'aide sur leur horreur, après tout c'est leur distrib, leur boulot, leurs bidouilles, qu'ici on ne connait pas.

- ne rien mettre à jour pour ne rien casser et tant pis.  :Wink: 

Au passage, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## chrigeor

Rebonjour,

Toutes mes excuses pour le titre du post, je l'ai corrigé en espérant que cela sera mieux ainsi. J'abandonne pour le moment la mise à jour de portage, qui avait pour but d'installer ensuite une version plus récente de rdiff que celle que l'on me proposait.J'ai finalement réussi à bidouiller pour trouver la version de rdiff que je voulais, mais mon portage reste en l'état pour le moment, sans solution vraiment rapide.

Lorsque j'aurai plus de temps, je verrai peut être pour une installation fraiche de gentoo, et j'aurai donc certainement besoin à ce moment de vos lumières.

En attendant, merci tout de même d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre et bonne continuation à tous.

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> - demander au support OVH de l'aide sur leur horreur, après tout c'est leur distrib, leur boulot, leurs bidouilles, qu'ici on ne connait pas.

 

La release R2 vient avec le support de la R2. Si tu sors de la R2 (en faisant un emerge sync par exemple), tu perds le support de la R2, et ils vont te dire d'aller te faire voir...

C'est d'ailleurs décrit dans la description de la R2

----------

